# .  (, , , )

## koza1988

!     :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:      ( 6%)           (     50 %  )???

----------


## koza1988

?

----------


## .

,      .      26.2  .

----------


## koza1988



----------


## zak1c

,   100 %

----------

!    6%,     2014,  ,  25.10      ,      6%      ,     ?   ?  !

----------


## 2007

> 25.10      ,      6%      ,     ?   ?


.   ,     30.09.





> 6%,


 -   ?

----------

-    ,    ,    4 ... (" ") ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    4 ... (" ") ?

----------


## nadyalex

.               ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> ,       ?


  .      ,   50%

----------


## nadyalex

.

----------

,     6 %,      ...     2 ,             .      :      9      2  3 ?

----------


## .

, .  2  3    9

----------


## 777

,     9     ?       9 ?

----------


## Sapfir7

,   9 .

----------

*777*,

----------


## .

> ,   9 .


 .

----------


## 777

> .


        ,   ?

----------


## .

,   .    
       ,      ,

----------


## elisaveta

6%   (   )
   (  )

      ( )      .
   .

:
  ?         -.      :  50%      50%     100  ?

----------


## Sapfir7

, .

----------


## 2007

> :  50%      50%     100  ?


 ,   50%

----------


## 5

,    ,    ,  .
  6%             +1%   8600 (      (  8 ) )           ( )     8600   ?
    ?
             ,           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


.




> 


,    .
        .

----------


## 5

"  ".
     ?

----------


## koza1988

(   )  ,    ???

----------


## .

> ( )     8600   ?
>     ?







> (   )  ,    ???

----------


## koza1988

,  ?

----------


## koza1988

,        ?

----------

*koza1988*,      !  100   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,  ?

----------


## alex_01_1

> ,   .    
>        ,      ,


 / 6%  ./ 
     ,  , , :
         ,           6%       ? (       )
      -            &#188;       ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,  , , :
>          ,           6%       ? (       )

----------


## alex_01_1

!

----------


## koza1988

> 


          9%         ( ,   ,)     ???      ?   ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

*koza1988*,    .            ,        .

----------


## Bee_Maja

, , 1        ,   ,       ,  ,           :Frown:  ,   ?
     ,      - ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

1      1.

----------


## koza1988

> *koza1988*,    .            ,        .


      .,  (,)       9 %

----------


## koza1988

!!!???

----------


## koza1988

,  ,    ,       .??

----------

> 9 %

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,       .??

----------

!  ,    ( 6%),         ,       300000 ?
 .

----------


## 2007

> ,    ( 6%),         ,       300000 ?


 (     )

----------

30,09,2014 ,

----------


## zeleenka

,    ))

----------


## .

*zeleenka*,       ?       ,      01.01.2013

----------


## __

, ,         6%  ,    1%(      ),        1  2015?

----------


## .

.      2014 ,   2015

----------


## katenok555

!
, ...
  6%
  1  2014                1/2   ,    .
 1  2014   .
        .        .
     9        ?

----------


## 2007

> 9        ?


.   ,  50%

----------


## katenok555

, ..             ,    50%. ?

----------


## 2007

> ..             ,    50%. ?

----------


## Nadezhda Kildiiarova

6%,   3  40..,   6706 (   12 ),    1200?

----------


## 2007



----------


## Nadezhda Kildiiarova

! :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3  40..,   6706 (   12 ),    1200?

----------


## Nadezhda Kildiiarova

-   .  ,       ...
01-03  3000,   2114 (   , ..   ),   180,    90... ( ,     50%,     )
04-06  33000,  4176 (     ),   810,  ,    990-90     900,  90  ?   ?
07-09  40000,  6706 (+   ),  2400/2=1200   90,  , ?

----------


## Nadezhda Kildiiarova

01-03 3000,  180/2 = 90,  180
04-06 3000+30000=33000,  2160/2 = 1080-180 =900-90 =810 -  ,    
07-09 3000+30000+40000=76000,  4560/2=2280-180-90-810=1200  
 ?)

----------


## ZZZhanna

9 . 3000+33000+40000=76000
 6%=4560
 .       = 2114+4176+6706 = 12996 ?
    50% = 2280
   = 180+810 = 990
    9 .  2280-990 = 1290.

..    ,       .

----------


## Nadezhda Kildiiarova

, !        .    90       )))   !  :Smilie:

----------


## koza1988

!  :            (   ,      ).    ,    .       .???

----------


## ZZZhanna

73.

----------


## koza1988

> 73.


!   4473,?   1     ?     2-            ??? :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 .



>

----------


## Seagull:-)

!   ...

      6%. 
  3  2014.
   34    30 .
6%   3-   ,        ,  6% .
 4-  ( ),    300 000 .

:    +1%      300000 ,   6%    2014 ? 
     4-  2014     2015?
.

----------


## .

31

----------


## Seagull:-)

. 
*.*,  !

----------


## koza1988

> .


   ,  ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


       ?

----------


## koza1988

> !   4473,?   1     ?     2-            ???


    .    ???

----------


## koza1988

> .


   ""?     ,     ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,     :Smilie:  :Embarrassment: 



> ???


           44 -  .



> ""


         .

----------


## koza1988

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;54385668],     :Smilie:  :Embarrassment: 
           44 -  .

         .[/QUOTE
   (  6%)    ,    ,  44 .  ,    2-        ???
     ""!!!       ))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (  6%)    ,    ,  44


         . 44      .       ,   .44 .




> 2-        ?


  2- ,     ,   .

----------


## koza1988

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;54385940]         . 44      .       ,   .44 .


, .        ???     26,    -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## sunn

> ,    2-        ???


1   ,        " ",      70/73,          ( 73 .)      ()  . 
     ,   70  ... , ,    1-    :Frown:  ,      :Smilie: 
  ,      ,       (1200  1500).     .



> 26,    -  .


   1- .       -, 26  .      "     ".
       ...

upd ( . 8.3): 
           - ,    ,   - ,   ...
      "    "

----------


## koza1988

> ?


   26 ,   44  ....   (((( :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## koza1988

> ?


   26 ,   44  ....   (((( :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## koza1988

> 1   ,        " ",      70/73,          ( 73 .)      ()  . 
>      ,   70  ... , ,    1-    ,     
> 
>      ,        ,     ,   -   .   ??
> 
>    1- .       -, 26  .      "     ".
>        ...
> 
> upd ( . 8.3): 
> ...


     ,        ,     ,   -   .   ??

----------


## sunn

> ??


. 
            ,     .
   ,  .
    ,       .

  44  26 ,   ,      .    . 
      26 .

----------


## koza1988

> . 
>             ,     .
>    ,  .
>     ,       .
> 
>   44  26 ,   ,      .    . 
>       26 .


!!!!! :Klerk:

----------


## sunn



----------


## ecimbalova

. ,    ,        50%    ?        100 ,     45 .,      ?   50%      ?

----------


## .

> 100 ,     45 .,      ?

----------


## Botli

,   ,  .
:
5.02.2014 -  8917 .  4-  2013.
5.05.2014 - 5183 .  1- . 2014.
19.06.2014 - 15547 .  . (     )
:
1-  - 125690
2- - 264852.60
3-  - 100547,70

       , ,       100%.      9 .  25.10.2014.    ,     (   6932,862). 1%  300 .      . :Redface:

----------

*Botli*,  ?   ,    6%    9

----------


## Botli

> *Botli*,  ?   ,    6%    9


 ? :Embarrassment: 
  8917   2013   ,           1- ?          2014 ,  1%.

----------

*Botli*,    ,      :Smilie: 

  ,      6933   .

----------


## Botli

> *Botli*,    ,     
> 
>   ,      6933   .


(((:
5.02.2014 -  8917 .  4-  2013.
5.05.2014 - 5183 .  1- . 2014.
19.06.2014 - 15547 .  . (     )
:
1-  - 125690
2- - 264852.60
3-  - 100547,70

       , ,       100%.      9 .  25.10.2014.    ,     (   6932,862). 1%  300 .      .

, !   3-    6932,862,  100547,76%=6032.862
  1-   ,     , ..           100%, ?
..         20730,  5.02.2014  8917  2013 ,      29647. 
   1-  2014 = 390542,60.  390542,606% = 23432,60
  29647-   1-  23432.60 = 6214 . ???     6214     3- ?? :Wow:  :Embarrassment:  ,  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## .

3 .   9 .      9 ,        ,     9 
   ,

----------


## Botli

> 3 .   9 .      9 ,        ,     9 
>    ,


    , ,      14 733,    100%,  50% ?? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Botli

, , ,     ,     ,    " ". ... :Big Grin:         .         1 %.

----------


## 2007

> 100%,  50% ??


  , ,      .  :Smilie: 
 ,     .

----------

!    6 %  .    2014     2013,      2 .  :  2014       .      100%   ?

----------


## Help



----------

!

----------

,        ,        
22  2014 .

             ,        ,          ( - ).
    3.1 . 346.21    ( -  )  ,                   ,    (   )           .
       (   )          50     .
 ,        (   ),      ,  1 2013     (   )     ,              2012 .

    01.09.2014  03-11-09/43646         31.10.2014  -4-3/22601@.

----------

> 50 %


 ,,   ,   , 50%        ?

----------

.  .

                                      .                                        ( )  6%
  1 . 2014 . - 32.100             5.181,88 ( 11.03.14)             1.926,00 . (.   ) ( 10.04.14)
  2 . 2014 . - 33.000             5.181,88 ( 16.06.14 )            1.980,00 . (.   ) ( 15.07.14)
  3  2014 . - 34.100              5.181,88 ( 23.09.14)             2.046,00 . (.   ) ( 14.10.14)
  4 . 2014 . - 338.000           5.181,88 ( 24.11.14)               

   .   ,  , 6%. 
 ,  . 
      9       ,    .    . 
 ,  . 
      .  (20 727,52 .)      4 ,  ..      - ? 
     ,   -,       ,   31.12.14,    30.04.15 .?

----------


## .

> .  (20 727,52 .)      4 ,


      4 .    .             ,    .




> ,   31.12.14,


     .    ,     :Embarrassment: 
     ,      .

----------

, .! ,     .    . ?  , ..   .       .   ,       447 .

----------


## .

))

----------

,    ,             (  25.04.15 .   .  (1/4 )   1%     300 ))? , ,   ,    ?    ?

----------


## Souriceau

> .   ,     30.09.


.  :Frown:            , ,     25 ...
     (   6%).    9   ,   ,         .       .   " "  ,        31 ,       ?

 ,  . ,       ,     ,    .      ,      ""    .          ?

----------


## 2007

> " "  ,        31 ,       ?


.   .





> ,       ,     ,    .      ,      ""    .          ?


.

----------


## Souriceau

> .   .


         ?        ,      ,      -  .

         ,   9    .   ?  ,  -    -  .      ?

----------


## .

,  ,   .          .

----------


## Souriceau

*.*,     ?      ,    ?  :Redface: 
     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> ?


  .  :Smilie: 
     ,       ,            .   9 .     ,        .  :Smilie:

----------


## Souriceau

> . 
>      ,       ,            .   9 .     ,        .


,  -   ...          (  , ).
    ?   ?        !  :Dezl:

----------


## 2007

> ?   ?


    050.  :Smilie: 
    ,    ,     050    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Souriceau

> . 
>    .   9 .     ,        .


    :        9  ,             . ,    ,  .  :Frown:   .

----------


## 2007

.  30.04   ,        .   ,   ,   ,    050      .

----------


## Souriceau

> .  30.04   ,        .   ,   ,   ,    050      .


*2007*,     !    ,           .
     :     ,   ,  ,     9      :  7500,     30.09 -- 10 .  . ,     050   ?

  -     ,   ,      --   1  (     ?  :Wow: ). ,        ,         ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> ,  ?


 :yes:     99%  :Smilie:

----------

, ,     ,    ,   1  2 ,     ,     3-           ,    .         3-            ?

----------


## 2007

> , ,     ,    ,   1  2 ,     ,     3-           ,    .



         9 ,   ,    3 .

----------

- 31 . (  1   ).    /   .             .   , ,  .

----------


## Help

> , ,     ,    ,   1  2 ,     ,     3-           ,    .         3-            ?


, ..        ,     .

----------


## Varvara22

? ..           -   ?        .

----------

.

----------


## chelBux

,       .     :      ( ),   ( )  .      100%   ., ..      ,               50%, ..     ? :Hmm:

----------


## Help

> ? ..           -   ?        .


,     ,    .

----------


## Help

> ,       .     :      ( ),   ( )  .      100%   ., ..      ,               50%, ..     ?


    100%

----------


## .

.

----------

2  / /     6%,             ,          50%   ,            100%  1%          ,    .       ?????

----------


## chelBux

> .


...

----------


## Help

> 2  / /     6%,             ,          50%   ,            100%  1%          ,    .       ?????


  :Smilie: 
    ,  ,       .    , ,      ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## koza1988

> koza1988  
> !   4473,?   1     ?     2-            ???
>    .    ???


  !   ,          ?    51   73.03 ,    73.03  44???   ,   (((      1  ,    , -  ???

----------


## koza1988

,      , .  .    ???        ???

----------


## .

1      1.

----------


## 2007

> ?


   ,    .    ,       





> 1  ,    , -  ???


      .   ,     .
               .  :Wink:

----------

,!   6%  ,     (.).     100%  .    50%?

----------

:   -       100%.     :" ,        ,                      ." 
            "     "      ?

----------


## 2007

> "     "


 - .   ,       .         100%

----------

!
   ,   ... , .
        15%   .
1     ,  2 ,  3-  4-    .       (.. 1%  ), ,   . 
       -,           .      ... ,    .    ,   ,      -. ???  ...     ,     ,         ..        120 ,      ,  ..   110,     -,      ((( , ...
 )))

----------


## 2007

> ???


     .  :Frown:   ,      -    , .
      . ,   ...

----------

! ,    -.   ,        .    ,    .      .     .       ?    ?

----------

! ,    -.   ,        .    ,    .      .     .       ?    ?

----------


## .

> ?


. -  9   ,    4

----------

!   6 %  .         .    + 1%.    :               (    06.10.15  03-11-09/57011).         ?

----------


## .

** ,     .     .
http://www.klerk.ru/analytics/columns/431824/

----------

!

,       1%  2014.   2015.,
     ,       1%   ,
      6% (   50%)  ,
,          ( 2014.  2015.)    1%?

----------


## .

> ,          ( 2014.  2015.)    1%?

----------


## madjull

, !
   6%  
  9        ,   30.09.
 01    .
  ,             50%   ?
 .

----------

,            50%.      :   1  2013 . N 03-11-11/24966

----------

.
    .
  6%,  .
  :
1   900 000
2   1 500 000
3   2 500 000

   1%    2014.- 16 000.     2014.  17 000.

       1  2015--- 38000.
: 900 000*6%= 54 000-16000 = 38 000.
  , ..   2014  ,   .   ,       ,       ,    - 2014 .    1%    2014,        2014   .    .   ?           ? =( 

  2  = 1500 000*6%= 90 000
: 90 000-16 000- 38 000= 36 000
  9  = 2 500 000*6%= 150 000
:  150 000-16000- 38000-36000= 60000

     250 000.
   .
  : 2 750 000*6%= 165 000
 : 165 000  16000  38000 - 36000  60000 = 15 000
?

      1%  2014  ???

        ,    .
    .  .

----------


## .

> ,       ,       ,


 ,  .           ,   
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/425053/

----------


## .

> ,    .


   - ?    ,   .  ,     15

----------

.  !     .
    6%    .       "" "", ....     .
           /.
  .
  !

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## winogradinka

!!!      :Redface: ?
  6%,    2015.    3  -  3500.     (      ).              0 .   3 .   3500  ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3 .   3500  ???


- .  ,  4-     ?

----------


## 2007

.     ,

----------


## winogradinka

> - .  ,  4-     ?


      )))       .      3,   4     (    0).  -   .

----------


## winogradinka

> .     ,


  ?       !    ))))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     ,


  ,     - .  ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


  ,      30.04     .
      ,    ,  30.04.         25.10 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


         .   -       .

----------


## winogradinka

> .   -       .


     :     3 ,           30.04.      ! ?

----------


## 2007

.        .     )

----------


## winogradinka

> .        .     )


  !!!!

----------

06.10.2015. 03-11-09/57011,            1%.   ,       1  2  2015.?

----------


## .

.   http://www.klerk.ru/analytics/columns/431824/

----------


## yante

> !!!     ?
>   6%,    2015.    3  -  3500.     (      ).              0 .   3 .   3500  ???


    2016  ,       3500  ,          -        2014    2015,     ...

----------


## winogradinka

> 2016  ,       3500  ,          -        2014    2015,     ...


  :yes:

----------


## id6553632

6%        15 ?

----------


## .

*id6553632*,         http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=435902

----------

. 
,    .  .
  ,        .
    14 (   ).
+ 1%     300  22.
 - 2800
       (/)
     14..
        ? 
    ? =(

----------


## .

**,      ,        .

----------

.   .     ?  , .           .
   .        ...
       .
 ,   ,  (101): 02 -    09-  (  )?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,         . 
09 .
02

----------


## 1111

!
, .
    2015 (  , ). 
   6%   ,  ,     "  "  ,     2014    2015?
 ,  ,    -.

----------


## .

> ,     2014    2015?


.  -?

----------


## 1111

> .  -?


    ,   :
  4  2014(   2015):  20 949.
 1 2015(  )  40 000.
 6  2015(  ) 65 070.
 9 (  ) 58 675.
     (   ) 184 694.
    2015: 243 668.
   58 974  79 923?
         ?

----------


## 2007

> "  "  ,     2014    2015?


 (    ,    )





> 58 974  79 923?


79923

----------


## 1111

> (    ,    )
> 
> 
> 79923


! ,   ,  .

----------

,    .

----------


## 2007

> ,    .


  ?    -?       .
    ,    +  /    (     50%)

----------


## Zelnav

!        6%         ?        3 ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, ..   -     ,   .

----------


## Zelnav

> , ..   -     ,   .


    . 3.1 . 346.21     1  2013 :

3.1. ,      ,    (   ),    () ,  : 1)      ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )    ()       ;

 ,      3 ,     ?

----------


## .

*Zelnav*,          .  , ?       .      ,       .

----------

..        ()  ,     3  ?

----------


## .

**,    .  ,    ,        ,    
            .   ,  .    .3.1.  346.21

----------


## Zelnav

> Zelnav,          .  , ?       .      ,       .


     :
-      ,            . ,   . 1 . 2 . 3    29.12.2006 N 255-         . 

  , ,      (    ),         .  ,     ,     .    ?

----------


## Zelnav

:
 ,          .   ,    (   )      ,  ,   ,       (  13.12.2011 N 03-11-06/2/169,  14.11.2011 N 03-11-11/282).        (  15.06.2011 N -4-3/9475).         ,  ,     "",  (   )         ,      (  16.09.2010 N 03-11-06/2/146).        ;

----------


## 2007

> , ,      (    ),         .  ,     ,     .


.
       ,     ,     2 :         (  )

----------


## .

*Zelnav*,      ?      .     ,        .
           ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Zelnav*,      ?




> .  ,    ,        ,    
>             .  ** ,  .    .3.1.  346.21

----------


## Zelnav

> Zelnav,      ?      .     ,        .


    6%. :       10 .            7   (3    ,      ).         .       ,          .   ,           7          1 .      .

----------


## 2007

> 7          1


. 3     (   ), 7     (   )

----------


## .

> 6%.


 -   ,     :Frown: 




> .


     .       .    ,    ?

----------


## Zelnav

> .       .    ,    ?


   .  ,       " "     .3.1.1,     **   ,   ""   .   .3.1.2     3 .

----------


## .

> ,       " "


   .      ,

----------


## Zelnav

> .


.   ,     .3.1.1.

----------


## Zelnav

:          13% (,     )     ?

----------


## Zelnav

> . 3     (   ), 7     (   )


,      ?        :  "  ,         ()      ( ),   3.1  346.21    ,      ()   (   ): "

----------


## .

*Zelnav*,    ,     . ,      ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## timofeeva.anasta

*.*,   (     ,   ),    6% ,     ,    1%  300 ..,      ,   ,       1%  300 .      2015 .   ,        ,        15.02.2016  03-11-11/8083.
  ?    ,    ?

----------


## Zelnav

> ,     . ,      ,     ?


, :
     11.04.2013  03-11-06/2/12039 ,                           .

----------


## Zelnav

> 15.02.2016  03-11-11/8083.


 .    -    ,           1%,     - .  -..

----------

> .


.

  1000.  870.,  .     1000., ..       ( - ,    )    . :Smilie:

----------


## Zelnav

> 1000.  870.,  .     1000.


 ,    .

----------


## Zelnav

:    4-  1          ,       4-  2        1  ?

----------

.    ,   - ,    :     .    - .

----------


## 2007

> ,      ?        :


, .       )

----------

1% (    , )?

----------

> 1%

----------


## Zelnav

> 6% ,     ,    1%  300 ..,      ,   ,       1%  300 .      2015 .   ,        ,        15.02.2016  03-11-11/8083.
>   ?    ,    ?


    15.02.2016  03-11-11/8083     1%     .  :
 ,  ,    ,      ,       ,    (   )                   ,    ,      50 .

 :
  ,          ( )    1,0       ,  300 000    ,   1.1  14   212-,     ,        ,       ,       .

  ,   ,        1%,         .5 212- ,          :  -,   ,    ..   1.1  14   212-    ,       1%  ,          ( 6% ).
  .5 212-: 
3.            ,    1            ,         .

----------


## .

> ,       1%  300 .      2015 .   ,        ,        15.02.2016  03-11-11/8083.


  ,   .    ,         212-.  ,  ,      ,     .

----------

!
  (6%)  , 31.03.16        1 2016,
 1.04.16.    ,      2015 .
             1  2016 ?(, ,   18   01.04.16    )

----------


## lightmaker-girl

.  -   6%,              . ..   2015    (   4- ) ,  -            2016  6%           ?  2016     ,

----------


## .

> 1  2016 ?


.   1    2 ,   1.         



> 


   "   "?




> 2016  6%


 .       2015   2016

----------

6%   . .      .         ?

----------

"" 1%
       ,       ,      ( )
  2015     1%,     ""  ?    2016  ?
 ,   )

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> .   1    2 ,   1.         
>    "   "?
> 
>  .       2015   2016


     2015      25898,17 ,               4.    2015 ,    0   ,   6%,  ,   25898,17           ,    .     2016 ,       ,    ,..    ,           6%  2016   25.04.2016

----------


## 2007

> 2016 ,       ,    ,..


      ,    ,    ,  .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> ,    ,    ,  .


    69.01	 70	?

----------

> .   1    2 ,   1.


      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,   2015            , ,      .  01.04.2016   2015 .
 01.01.16       (6%).            ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,    ...     1  2016 15883261,49,   , 6%  952995,69,     476497,94.     429573,58,    1-  8026,02 (  ,   69.01	70)
   ,      515396,09?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## .

> 1-  8026,02


     ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> ?


,                  69 70 ,         3-   
  /    26 70 - 5*279,31   .                    429573,58 +5*279,31        =434852,89?

----------


## 2007

> 429573,58,    1-  8026,02 (  ,  69.01 70)


      ?      8026,02       (   8026,02),  8026,02         .

----------

> 


.
.      1   :
     2015 ,  01.04.16  +   1  2016,   31.03.16.
?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> ?      8026,02       (   8026,02),  8026,02         .


  30.12.2015     25*898,17 -           (    ).           2015 .        5*829,72 (    26 70)         2015 .  2016     69   25*898,17   8026,02   .   1-  2016   40*480,14 ,    63*890,91 (  5*279,31    ) ,    69   1-  10*413,40 .    (

----------


## lholod

6%    110-45750  020-2745,  111-547500  040-30105, 112   070 (  )  113-669250  080-32850,  100   133-17106,  110   143- 23049.              (    18611  5100,    12751  4356)

----------


## .

> 133-17106,  110   143- 23049.


 143      133


  ,      ,       .

----------


## lholod

,      143  133.       100%  ,       +1%    300     669250 - 40155   40155     23049  17106         ?

----------


## lholod

40155/2=20077,5             100% ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ?    .       (     ),      .         17106?
 ,                .

----------


## .

> 40155/2=20077,5             100% ?


       ?

----------


## lholod

110,             143   0.
 ,

----------


## .

> ,             143   0.


,  .         ,     ?   ,        ,   ,    ?

----------


## lholod

.        . 
 102-2. 
 020-2745.     110-45750
 040- 30105.  111-547500
 050-0.          -112-0
 070-0.          -113-669250
 080-32850.   -133-17106
 100-17106.   
 110-23049
     .    -0

----------


## 2007

> 102-2.
>  020-2745.  110-45750
>  040- 30105.  111-547500
>  050-0. -112-0
>  070-0. -113-669250
>  080-32850. -133-17106
>  100-17106.
>  110-23049
>      .


110 45750
111 547500
112 547500
113 669250

130 2745
131 32850
132 32850
133 40155

140 0
141 0
142 0
143 23049 (    23049  4  2015)

020 2745
040 30105
110 15744

----------


## lholod



----------


## lholod

110  17106

----------


## 2007

> 110  17106


   ?
110= 40155-23049-32850=15744

----------


## lightmaker-girl

.,            3118,     1  2016  10800.
  31.03.16  1%   17973.  ,        17973,    ?

----------


## .

> .


      .     ,      ,

----------


## .

> ,        17973,    ?


  2015   ,  . ,   2016

----------


## tomic

.     6 %.  ,  2015      2014   ( ),      \    8452 .,  ,           2015 .       ,          ,                 ..   (((

----------


## 2007

> ,          ,                 ..


   .   ,

----------


## tomic

... .... .)))))

----------


## Sunny Smile

!
 .      .   :
     3. 2015 (  6%)
 2015: 3 . 15 000 .  60 000 
     15157    
   26.10.15      900 
      900 .
          2015    900 .    ?

----------


## .

> 26.10.15      900


   -? 25   , 26 . 




> 2015    900 .    ?


         3 ?     100, 110 ?

----------


## 2007

> 900 .


070 900
110 900
    ?

----------

!
, !!!
      6%.    1%  300..  2014      2015.          2015 ?

----------


## .



----------

! ,  :   ,  ,     2014  2014  ,   2015. ..      .         2015 , :        *2  2014,    2015 .     2015. 
 -2014    1%     ,     .  ""    ?
   . ,   .

----------


## .

> 2015 ,


 
     ,

----------

2014    2015 ,  .     .   2015   -2015 . 
  ,  :    ,       .

----------


## .

..    1  2016     ?      2015

----------


## Sunny Smile

> -? 25   , 26 . 
> 
>          3 ?     100, 110 ?


,     ,    ,        ,   /

----------


## -0308

.
   6%   2015   44455    20737,         2014.      .
      1%  1.04.2015   4 409.
 9  2015    5000,   2015  .
       . 
    646350,357055,374520,108060=903385.
6%- 54239
1%- 6040
  54239-22261 ()-20727 (   )-4409 (1%   ) = 6842 (  25,04,2016) 

 ?         ... (((

----------


## .

*-0308*,  //    .    ,   .

----------


## -0308

*.*,   ,           ?

----------


## .

(,   ).

----------

,  !
 ..
  16  2015   6% .
         2015  .         6% (,       30     )     ((   - 
  ( 2015 )     16.03.2016   = 16 207,90
18.03.2016    ,        257 000,00 ( 300 000)  ,       (    2015 )  .  .
          6.04.2016  9600 (  6%  9  2015)
"   ")     ..))     27.04.2016

  ,  ,      27.04.2016))          1/4   2016 (5781,34)
  ""    1860  6%  3  2016
               3960 +  18 (     6%   2015)
     ..        ..?
      ,             (    2015 )       2016 ..  ...?
      ( 2015 )...
    ..  ,    ..  !     ..

----------


## .

> 18.03.2016


 ,      30 .        ,      .




> ..?


    .   130-133  140-143

----------

., -,     =)
 ..
130 -  (     16  ...)
131 - 4020
132 - 9600
133 - 15420

140-142 - ...

   :
040 - 4020 (  )
070 - 5580 ( )
100 - 5820 (  )

111 - 67000 ()
112 - 160000 (9 )
113 - 257000 ( )

..

----------


## 2007

> 6.04.2016  9600 (  6%  9  2015)
> "   ")     ..))     27.04.2016


   2015         15420,   9600 -  25.10.15.        .    



> 3960 +  18 (     6%   2015)


,     2015     ,      2016.
15420-9600(  27.04.16)-1860(   27.04)=3960  .

----------

, ,   ...((

        300.    ""      ..
                300       ?      .. ,   ,  ?     ..?
        . /   - .
     ..
    ,     .

----------


## 2007

> 300


     .     ,   ,     .
,    250 .  6% 15 . 15   15  =    0.





> .. ,   ,  ?


 .




> ..


     .



> . /   - .


    (  ).

----------

** ,   ?

----------

> 2015         15420,   9600 -  25.10.15.        .    
> ,     2015     ,      2016.
> 15420-9600(  27.04.16)-1860(   27.04)=3960  .


, .. .
    /  ..?       ?      ?    (

----------


## 2007

> /  ..?


  .     .   .

----------

> .     ,   ,     .
> ,    250 .  6% 15 . 15   15  =    0.
> 
> 
>  .
> 
> 
>      .
>     (  ).


1)  ,       , ,  1/4  ?  ?    -        ?   ,     300      ? (  ?)
 ..    15..   !         6% ..      ,   ,      ?
    (       ) ,  6%     ,    ?

2) ,          =))  ?  )         2015 ? ( ?,  ))

3) ""    ?   (  .

 , =)

----------

> ** ,   ?


6%  )

----------

> .     .   .


..         - .. 
        ?     ?)
,  2007!

----------


## _

=))

----------


## gnews

> (       )


     30  ,     .




> 3) ""    ?


  .





> 


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/124055/
http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## _



----------


## _

3960 (6%    2015 ). 
,         ( )      (16.03)     2015   -        ?
   !      )))
  )

----------


## GH2

1% -             ?   .

----------


## .

.            1  2016 , ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 !!! ,   ?

----------


## .

.     .           .      ,     .

----------

.   ,      , :
   ( 6%)            (       ,  1%     300 ..    "+"     ,,),             50%.  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

...   !

----------


## C

.   (      6%     1%?
 "  ,    1     ,  300  ,       ,     .  ,     (  ,    )        ,          .         06.10.15  03-11-09/57011,        ."
       2015,     ?

----------


## C

, ,   , ) 
   ,   -              1    ,  300   (.   :              ).    :     ,    ,          ,  ,           .       07.12.15  03-11-09/71357.

----------

,     ,         .   2016    ?    (  )       1%      31  16 .   31      ?         300   1%?

----------


## C

31.12.16         6%  2016. 
    31.12.16,  1%  01.04.17..      ,   1%  01.04.17       2017  .

----------


## srkvirina

! . !         2016    1%   2014 ?

----------


## C

2016,  .

----------


## srkvirina

!

----------

,   ?                   ..   1 %  300000 ,     , ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 77

?           ?   ? 



> ,     ,       ,      .       
>  ,              .
> 
> ,         ,    300  .         135  ,           2016 .
>               .

----------


## _50

> ?


 :         1%    
 
         ? :Smilie:

----------

> ?           ?   ?


  ,   ,    .   1 %       300000 .,     ,        .  ,      -     ?

----------


## .

-    ,      ,

----------


## 77

,  )))  ,      -,

----------


## Tattyana

, ,    (+ 6%).
                     ?        2017       .

----------

,

----------


## .

>

----------

